# Starting this Wednesday



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We got the call to bid on this home this past October. We will start it Wednesday morning. Complete stripping of all paint. Currently it has 4 colors and will be going back to 4 when completed. There is details all over the upper trim around the entire house which will be painted a purple color, and other details being painted a different color.

This is one of the places that made us decide to invest into a bunch of Festools. We have 2 more a tad bit bigger but no wheres as detailed to do after, same complete strip jobs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking job CD! Please keep us posted with pics and explanations of procedures. Particularly since this job will likely fall under RRP compliance.

Do you plan on using scaffolding? I certainly would consider it. Maybe as the only option.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes RRP job, we will be taking tons of pics of this one, it's been many years since I last did a house with this many details the ho wants painted different colors (we have done some recently but all painted trim color). I'm trying to find some pump jacks or scaffolding to use. The left side Has to be done off ladders as there is a driveway right there, so ladders and planks most likely on that side.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint shaver and power sanders on all clapboards, and some trim. Rest of trim we will use the Infrared heater.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been really interested in the pump jacks. I used to be some what of a ladder jack and plank expert. But these days, I mostly call for scaffold installations. It just makes things go so much easier. And, You can add containment or shade protection to them if needed. 

I would post pics of my jobs, like the road reflectors I did yesterday, or the generator I painted a couple of weeks ago. But, they pale in comparison to jobs like this!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Kind of blury but you can see the details. The very top part of the home I do not know what the siding is called.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I missed a set of pumps at a yard sale yesterday, a friend called me but I was working, today no yard sale. I'm trying to find out who was selling them and see if they still have them. We are checking into scaffolding as well. At this point we just put some major cash back into the business and need to recoup some money first. Maybe for the next job we will have both.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow
What is that a 40 k job?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sold my pump jacks, 25 ft plank, and safety railing before I move. Prolly gunna regret that. :yes:

That's an awesome job CD, hope you're getting a pretty penny for it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd want a boom. It'd be less expensive faster easier and all of that good stuff. It's be expensive as all I'd think to have that whole house scaffold out. Did u ever get it priced CD and I am curious what was the damage?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope they don't go with the "Up" colors....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> I'd want a boom. It'd be less expensive faster easier and all of that good stuff. It's be expensive as all I'd think to have that whole house scaffold out. Did u ever get it priced CD and I am curious what was the damage?


When i asked in the other thread that was for a different house which we decided to pass on.

There is only one side where scaffolding or even pump jacks would work and no we didn't get scaffolding prices, the side it will work on is some ones driveway. There are bumpouts on the other 3 sides which would put us to far away from the house.

By the end of this job we will be investing into both scaffolding and pumps. We have 2 more around this size to do but not as detailed and no bumpouts.

Right now it's all ladders and planks. On the next 2 we did include rentals in the price. One lead one just a badly peeling latex.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I hope they don't go with the "Up" colors....


Not even close lol. The accents are the purple details. This was just changed last minute from purple.


Body: Coventry gray. HC-169
Accent: Coventry gray. HC-169
Trim: China White. INT RM
Door: Cabernet. 2116-30
Brick: Boston Brick. 2092-30


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Sold my pump jacks, 25 ft plank, and safety railing before I move. Prolly gunna regret that. :yes:
> 
> That's an awesome job CD, hope you're getting a pretty penny for it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I wanted to buy a set last year definitely going to this year.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Wow
> What is that a 40 k job?


Around there.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I wanted to buy a set last year definitely going to this year.


I think I got around $2,500 for the whole setup. Sold them to a siding contractor from upstate New York.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am thinking of hitting Lynn Ladder Tuesday afternoon to see what they have for used for sale. Rentals for a week are around $275.

I am trying to get in touch with my landlord he has a set and 24' plank, they aren't here with his other ladders so either some one is borrowing them or he sold them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Change of plans. Going to Lynn Ladders Tuesday and just buying a pump jack system. What the heck it's only money right.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Kind of blury but you can see the details. The very top part of the home I do not know what the siding is called.


That's called "PITA" siding. :jester:

Interesting job, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice job, It's what I call a summer killer unless you have like 10 guys or so. Hopefully you bid it right or it's going to be tough to make up the difference on the rest of your summer jobs.

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Nice job, It's what I call a summer killer unless you have like 10 guys or so. Hopefully you bid it right or it's going to be tough to make up the difference on the rest of your summer jobs.
> 
> Pat


I'm thinking 3 weeks 4 tops, I bid it for 4 weeks and 5 guys. We will end up with 4 full timers and 1 part timer. Plus we just invested in a bunch of tools to make it go faster. We have the Paint Shaver already and that will make quick work out of most of the siding. Our infrared is on it's way just ordered it. We have done slightly bigger with 4 and it took just over 4 weeks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> That's called "PITA" siding. :jester:
> 
> Interesting job, Dave. :thumbsup:


I knew some one on here knew the techinical name for it Thanks Slinger :thumbsup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Nice job, It's what I call a summer killer unless you have like 10 guys or so. Hopefully you bid it right or it's going to be tough to make up the difference on the rest of your summer jobs.
> 
> Pat


A Summer killer? That's shouldn't be the biggest concern. This job could kill thousands of children if not handled properly.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I knew some one on here knew the techinical name for it Thanks Slinger :thumbsup:


Glad to help, Dave. 

Gough will come by at some point and tell you it's called something else............pay no attention to him. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> A Summer killer? That's shouldn't be the biggest concern. This job could kill thousands of children if not handled properly.


Then CDs just the guy to properly handle this project according to EPA and OSHA regulations. Don't you think?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Then CDs just the guy to properly handle this project according to EPA and OSHA regulations. Don't you think?


Absolutely. He is one of the biggest advocates for RRP. 

As I understand it, he call the inspector out to his jobs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

epretot said:


> Absolutely. He is one of the biggest advocates for RRP.
> 
> As I understand it, he call the inspector out to his jobs.


I do just to make sure I'm doing nothing wrong. He has already been by there and will poke his head in over the course of the job. I would rather do it this way then find out the hard way I did some thing wrong. Plus if any neighbors complain he already has a heads up on the job at hand.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Glad to help, Dave.
> 
> Gough will come by at some point and tell you it's called something else............pay no attention to him. :whistling2:


Gough who :whistling2:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Change of plans. Going to Lynn Ladders Tuesday and just buying a pump jack system. What the heck it's only money right.


Sweetness!:thumbup:
I bought a second set last year and am continually amazed at how effective they are for projects like this. They take some practice setting up properly, but it's oh so nice to have that stable, adjustable platform to work from.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Sweetness!:thumbup:
> I bought a second set last year and am continually amazed at how effective they are for projects like this. They take some practice setting up properly, but it's oh so nice to have that stable, adjustable platform to work from.


We will see what they have for old rentals, maybe buy 2 or 3 pole set ups or start with 2 new and get more after this job is done. My old boss used them a lot. I have wanted a set for a few years now.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We will see what they have for old rentals, maybe buy 2 or 3 pole set ups or start with 2 new and get more after this job is done. My old boss used them a lot. I have wanted a set for a few years now.


Am assuming you're going with the Aluma-poles.
The others work, but not nearly as slick & safe. Don't be afraid to pony up for extra braces from the get go, you won't regret it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes the Aluma poles. When I first started painting my old boss used 4x4 or 2 2x4 nailed together and it made me nervous on them. I'm thinking about safety harnesses also. We have 2 sets now might get 1 or 2 more.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Yes the Aluma poles. When I first started painting my old boss used 4x4 or 2 2x4 nailed together and it made me nervous on them. I'm thinking about safety harnesses also. We have 2 sets now might get 1 or 2 more.


In the beginning we used doubled up 2x4's and it was downright scary. Even with the Aluma-Poles we use braces per instructions (I think it's every 8'). 

Do you plan on having a workbench behind you?
It can be extremely handy and a great comfort once you go above 24'.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> In the beginning we used doubled up 2x4's and it was downright scary. Even with the Aluma-Poles we use braces per instructions (I think it's every 8').
> 
> Do you plan on having a workbench behind you?
> It can be extremely handy and a great comfort once you go above 24'.


I do want a workbench. I will be checking on the braces and get what we need to make it safe. If every 8' we will grab 6 unless we can get more set ups used then we will grab extra braces as needed.

This week I feel like a kid in the candy store, all kinds of Festools, infrared heater, pumps this week. Life will be better.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I do want a workbench. I will be checking on the braces and get what we need to make it safe. If every 8' we will grab 6 unless we can get more set ups used then we will grab extra braces as needed.
> 
> This week I feel like a kid in the candy store, all kinds of Festools, infrared heater, pumps this week. Life will be better.


Could you use ladder jacks and planks for your 'work bench'?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Could you use ladder jacks and planks for your 'work bench'?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


The alumapole workbench system is great, since it travels up and down with the stage.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> The alumapole workbench system is great, since it travels up and down with the stage.


Ah, thanks. That's why I asked. Never used, or heard of this system. Thought maybe the ladder jack idea might be more wallet friendly

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Ah, thanks. That's why I asked. Never used, or heard of this system. Thought maybe the ladder jack idea might be more wallet friendly
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


It's the updated version of pump jack scaffolding. Here's a sketch:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> It's the updated version of pump jack scaffolding. Here's a sketch:


Wow that thing is awesome. Seriously! Where can I get one, and how much do they cost?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Wow that thing is awesome. Seriously! Where can I get one, and how much do they cost?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


http://catalog.kerrisdaleequipment.com/equipment.asp?action=category&category=20&key=4524

They say that they do both rental and sales.

Lots.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great gig man! i dont see it as summer killer but as room to grow


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> great gig man! i dont see it as summer killer but as room to grow


Like I said in an earlier post my old boss used to do complete strip jobs. It's been around 10 yrs since I did the last one. We have 2 more right after this one. One lead one badly failing latex.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Wow that thing is awesome. Seriously! Where can I get one, and how much do they cost?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


When we pick it up tomorrow I will let you know what it costs (new or used). As for 2 planks that is out of the budget I know so we will use a piece of wood for the shelf unless I find a plank to borrow.

We are getting 24' poles so that adapter like Gough's picture we won't be getting. (if we buy new, depends on what they have for used).

http://www.lynnladder.com/products/ALUM%252dA%252dPOLE-SCAFFOLDING-SYSTEM.html


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad somebody likes doing this kind of work. Me, Nope. not with a ten foot pole


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

You've got a lot of power hungry equipment. Don't get cheesy with your ext. cords. Use multiple circuits.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Slopmeyer said:


> Glad somebody likes doing this kind of work. Me, Nope. not with a ten foot pole


 Remember those days. "I love the smell of 'lead' in the morning.............smells like victory."


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Slopmeyer said:


> Glad somebody likes doing this kind of work. Me, Nope. not with a ten foot pole


I was saying this last summer lol. No way would we do complete paint stripping. I think I got hit in the head one to many times last year lol.





squid said:


> You've got a lot of power hungry equipment. Don't get cheesy with your ext. cords. Use multiple circuits.


I know and the HO knows, I already have heavy duty extension cords and I know of 4 different plugs to use that are on different circuits. My brain was actually working :whistling2: when we went the the house to go over colors a couple weeks ago.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Slopmeyer said:


> Glad somebody likes doing this kind of work. Me, Nope. not with a ten foot pole


Pretty sure he said he's using a few 24 footers 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Like I said in an earlier post my old boss used to do complete strip jobs. It's been around 10 yrs since I did the last one. We have 2 more right after this one. One lead one badly failing latex.


Did he ever get in trouble? In Canada you can only be topless (unless your in certain areas of Quebec). I know that states has stricter rules about this stuff

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Glad to help, Dave.
> 
> Gough will come by at some point and tell you it's called something else............pay no attention to him. :whistling2:


The Dr. Spock of Paint talk?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> The Dr. Spock of Paint talk?


That's Mr. Spock, Bender.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

squid said:


> You've got a lot of power hungry equipment. Don't get cheesy with your ext. cords. Use multiple circuits.


On a few of our total strip jobs, we've had our electrician add temporary power to handle everything. The last one was a four-plex and there wasn't sufficient ampacity in the service to the common areas.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> *Pretty sure he said he's using a few 24 footers *
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


Treading on Mudbones turf.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahhhh, you kids today . . . . . 

When I was you age, we used strapping glued and screwed to build up to 4x4 by how ever high we wanted them. 

It's all in how you stagger 'em.



You kids would NEVER survive in Asia


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Ahhhh, you kids today . . . . .
> 
> When I was you age, we used strapping glued and screwed to build up to 4x4 by how ever high we wanted them.
> 
> ...


Those look like they are tied together with twine. I would go up it :no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

How about these high rises?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> The Dr. Spock of Paint talk?


Are we talking Spock of Star Trek or Benjamin Spock the great promoter of "early narcissism" in children?:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Are we talking Spock of Star Trek or Benjamin Spock the great promoter of "early narcissism" in children?:jester:


I certainly hope it's the former, that's why I posted the correction.

I am a little concerned, though, how does Bender know about my ears?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Are we talking Spock of Star Trek or Benjamin Spock the great promoter of "early narcissism" in children?:jester:


Well, I meant the former, but the latter is more appropriate:jester:
PT Moderator: A Sisyphean task.
Push the rock up the hill only to watch it roll back down
:laughing:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Are we talking Spock of Star Trek or Benjamin Spock the great promoter of "early narcissism" in children?:jester:


BTW, the "early narcissism" is a bum rap. I hope that's why you added the jester.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Ahhhh, you kids today . . . . .
> 
> When I was you age, we used strapping glued and screwed to build up to 4x4 by how ever high we wanted them.
> 
> ...


Bill could you please forwrd me the directions on how to make these? We didn't get to Lynn Ladder today so no pump jack set up . I am waiting for a couple people I know to get back to me about loaning me their set ups.

Now I'm stuck either pump set up or trailer. After loading my truck today I want the trailer instead.


----------



## CJ-Newfield (Feb 17, 2014)

God bless you on this house. I never stripped a whole house to bare wood and never plan to. 

Very hard (for the best), to bid accurately.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Slopmeyer said:


> Glad somebody likes doing this kind of work. Me, Nope. not with a ten foot pole


That's one of the great things about restoration work like this, the vast majority of outfits want nothing to do with it. That has a significant impact on prices. In addition, most owners willing to get this sort of work done are more concerned with quality work than lowest bid.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CJ-Newfield said:


> God bless you on this house. I never stripped a whole house to bare wood and never plan to.
> 
> Very hard (for the best), to bid accurately.


We've done a bunch and what we like to do is a sample, on a T&M basis. That shows the client the finished product and gives us the basis on which to bid that particular project.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> BTW, the "early narcissism" is a bum rap. I hope that's why you added the jester.


I'm not a fan of Dr. Spock's philosophy on child raising. To be honest, I can't really remember why (overly permissive?). I read one of his books prior to my first son being born (31+ years ago), so my memory is a bit sketchy.

So if you're going to take me to task on this subject, I'm gonna have to ask for a continuance to refresh my memory. :thumbsup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I'm not a fan of Dr. Spock's philosophy on child raising. To be honest, I can't really remember why (overly permissive?). I read one of his books prior to my first son being born (31+ years ago), so my memory is a bit sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're going to take me to task on this subject, I'm gonna have to ask for a continuance to refresh my memory. :thumbsup:



Continuance sounds like lawyer talk. Better watch what you say or people might come on here asking laser advice :whistling:


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Continuance sounds like lawyer talk. Better watch what you say or people might come on here asking laser advice :whistling:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Lol. Ain't it so.:yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CJ-Newfield said:


> God bless you on this house. I never stripped a whole house to bare wood and never plan to.
> 
> Very hard (for the best), to bid accurately.


This will be the first one for our company. I have done them in the past and know how hard it is. This is why we just invested over 2k in new tools. The tools of today are far superior to the tools I used in the past. I already know how fast I can go with the paint shaver and 2 of our guys are experienced (and younger). If all goes according to plan (which I really hope it does) it will take us 5-7 days to completely remove the paint.

We have 3 jobs like this in a row, 2 lead one badly failing latex (so bad we could almost remove it by hand). The latex home is only 3 sides and this is how he has it done every time he gets it repainted. This job will also be held up by the historical society (they have to approve colors, the home was built in 1710 and the addition in 1798).

This year will let us know if we really want to take more like this next year or just remove the loose lead instead.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> We got the call to bid on this home this past October. We will start it Wednesday morning. Complete stripping of all paint. Currently it has 4 colors and will be going back to 4 when completed. There is details all over the upper trim around the entire house which will be painted a purple color, and other details being painted a different color.
> 
> This is one of the places that made us decide to invest into a bunch of Festools. We have 2 more a tad bit bigger but no wheres as detailed to do after, same complete strip jobs.


Curious why its being stripped? The pic doesn't show paint failure, just curious.

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

skinne9 said:


> Curious why its being stripped? The pic doesn't show paint failure, just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


 
good question, just because of the lead?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

skinne9 said:


> Curious why its being stripped? The pic doesn't show paint failure, just curious.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app





chrisn said:


> good question, just because of the lead?


Because of the Lead. There is some paint failure in some places for the most part it is in real good sound shape. They have already completely redone the interior, all lead has been removed, horsehair plaster covered with sheetrock. As the wife said to me the other day "we want a brand new home look for this 100+ yr old home". She did say she checked into vinyl siding but would loose all the details that they love about the exterior.

We gave them 2 options, scrape loose paint or fully strip. Both of their next door neighbors had it done with in the last 2-3 yrs.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

How did your first day go with all the new gear ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Because of the Lead. There is some paint failure in some places for the most part it is in real good sound shape. They have already completely redone the interior, all lead has been removed, horsehair plaster covered with sheetrock. As the wife said to me the other day "we want a brand new home look for this 100+ yr old home". She did say she checked into vinyl siding but would loose all the details that they love about the exterior.
> 
> We gave them 2 options, scrape loose paint or fully strip. Both of their next door neighbors had it done with in the last 2-3 yrs.


 
freeking rich people:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

capepainter said:


> How did your first day go with all the new gear ?


The tools worked awesome. One of our guys got bit by the paint shaver and got 5 stitches, lost time today due to that and Carly having to drive him to the hospital then home (no license). We got half of the biggest side clapboards shaved and back sanded. It's all off ladders so it's slowing us down a tad bit. So much for my game plan lol. Tomorrow we will be down a guy but should be able to complete the big side and I'm hoping 75% of the front.

We are waiting for the Speedheater to come in so some trim will be done after.

I had to run and grab my brother generator, we kept blowing breakers (all my cords have breakers on them) Once the generator was onsite it started going smooth. Finding that rhythm for the first big exterior was a little slow today. Tomorrow it will be better. 

I will be posting pics as we progress.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> freeking rich people:thumbsup:


These people are great (so far) The wife loves the work so far and has already refereed us to a few of her friends. I handed out 5 business cards to them, might turn into more work or not who knows.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are more before pics of the rest of the house.




























The life safer right here. No more power issues running this baby.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice house. I'm curious what primer you plan on using on the raw wood once it's been all stripped.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

oldccm said:


> Nice house. I'm curious what primer you plan on using on the raw wood once it's been all stripped.


Most likely a BM oil primer, maybe Cali Trouble Shooter. I checked on Kilz Complete which we have used a few times. I need to figure it out tomorrow. I did bid primer at $50 a gallon which is BM's higher priced oil primer.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Most likely a BM oil primer, maybe Cali Trouble Shooter. I checked on Kilz Complete which we have used a few times. I need to figure it out tomorrow. I did bid primer at $50 a gallon which is BM's higher priced oil primer.


After all that, I wouldn't skimp on the primer. I'd stick with the BM oil.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> After all that, I wouldn't skimp on the primer. I'd stick with the BM oil.


That's what I'm thinking, we always use BM so why change now.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Gough said:


> That's one of the great things about restoration work like this, the vast majority of outfits want nothing to do with it. That has a significant impact on prices. In addition, most owners willing to get this sort of work done are more concerned with quality work than lowest bid.


I'm not so sure about that. People are still stuck on the mentality that one contractor is the same as the next. See it all the time


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Slopmeyer said:


> [/COLOR]
> I'm not so sure about that. People are still stuck on the mentality that one contractor is the same as the next. See it all the time


I guess the point is to find, and focus on, a segment of the market that sees it differently. For us, one of those segments was restoration of older homes.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the kilz ome u mentioned a long oil ( unlike normal kilz?)
Also I second a long oil
What Bout finish One or two coats ? What product?
Regal high build is nice!


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> The tools worked awesome. *One of our guys got bit by the paint shaver and got 5 stitches*, lost time today due to that and Carly having to drive him to the hospital then home (no license). We got half of the biggest side clapboards shaved and back sanded. It's all off ladders so it's slowing us down a tad bit. So much for my game plan lol. Tomorrow we will be down a guy but should be able to complete the big side and I'm hoping 75% of the front.
> 
> We are waiting for the Speedheater to come in so some trim will be done after.
> 
> ...


You must be counting your blessings as that's just a tiny nibble from a shaver!!! That could've been _very _ugly.

I'd say go with the best oil primer you can get and let it dry for several days. It's still pretty cool at night.
You won't regret it 5-10 years from now.

Good luck with the rest of the project and stay safe!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> You must be counting your blessings as that's just a tiny nibble from a shaver!!! That could've been _very _ugly.
> 
> I'd say go with the best oil primer you can get and let it dry for several days. It's still pretty cool at night.
> You won't regret it 5-10 years from now.
> ...


I know it could have been much much worse. We are just glad he is doing ok. A few days off to recover and he will be back.

We will be going with BM oil primer we talked last night and again why try any thing else since BM is our go to paints.

I'm a bit sore myself this morning, that paint shaver is one heck of a work out for the first big exterior.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Is the kilz ome u mentioned a long oil ( unlike normal kilz?)
> Also I second a long oil
> What Bout finish One or two coats ? What product?
> Regal high build is nice!


Yes Kilz complete is a long oil, about as thick as some BM oil primers.

Regal high build is what we will be using.

Once we get 2 sides stripped priming will start on the big side.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Body on the big side done. Some minor tweaking left but 1 side down 3 to go.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


>


Nice. Good to see RRP done right. I should take a photo of the exterior repaint going on next door to our current job, just for contrast.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Nice. Good to see RRP done right. I should take a photo of the exterior repaint going on next door to our current job, just for contrast.


There is one going on around the corner and no plastic, suits or masks being used. The inspector has already seen it and shut them down twice. Talk about blatantly breaking the RRP rules. I don't know if they were fined yet or not. When I left the job tonight the other company was no where around and the house looked like it did yesterday.

We are on a side street the other is on the corner of a main heavily traveled road. I didn't have to drop a dime on them. The inspector drove by us today and honked his horn and waved.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Gotta fiquere lots of setup time , clean up, down time etc on jobs like this . Can't just fiquere the prep, prime and painting . Took us 4 hours to clean up today put everything away lots of tools out, drops, debris to clean up . Looks like your doing a great job so far in a very professional manner hope you are charging for it. Repaint work like this is top dollar or why bother. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's impressive, Dave. Just curious, what do you do around/behind utility boxes and conduit, etc? As relates to RRP.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Gotta fiquere lots of setup time , clean up, down time etc on jobs like this . Can't just fiquere the prep, prime and painting . Took us 4 hours to clean up today put everything away lots of tools out, drops, debris to clean up . Looks like your doing a great job so far in a very professional manner hope you are charging for it. Repaint work like this is top dollar or why bother. :thumbsup:


It took me about an hour to get every thing ready this morning, had one of our guys covering front windows. He cuts out at 3:30 (has a night job) and we have him strt cleaning up around 2:30 for an hour. It took us aroud 1.5-2 hrs to clean up the rest. He puts ladders and tools away we don't need when he leaves and sweeps up the tarps as well.

Carly and I already have a good clean up method. We also try to clean up messes as we go. This type of work a little clean up break a couple times a day helps. Plus the vacs do a great job of keeping it clean.

We did charge a good amount for this. I think we could have been a tad bit higher (not sure if HO would have gone this route), being our first job like this we will have a better idea on our production and raise prices accordingly.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> That's impressive, Dave. Just curious, what do you do around/behind utility boxes and conduit, etc? As relates to RRP.


We will give the speedheater a shot, if that doesn't work a good friend is a licensed electrician and said he will come by and loosen up the conduit for us and tie it off to the house. As far as the top few clapboards go the power line is pretty tight and we will get what we can if it's not moved. The power company was supposed to wrap the lines but never showed up and a call today they said next week some time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Progress looks great CD! 

I've never used a paint shaver, but I'm going to look into them considering how quickly it appears you were able to remove the existing paint. I would prefer to work on a scaffold rather then ladders. But then again, I'm not in my thirties either. I'm guessing a scaffold set up, on most of that house, would have been around $3 to $4K for the first thirty days.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Progress looks great CD!
> 
> I've never used a paint shaver, but I'm going to look into them considering how quickly it appears you were able to remove the existing paint. I would prefer to work on a scaffold rather then ladders. But then again, I'm not in my thirties either. I'm guessing a scaffold set up, on most of that house, would have been around $3 to $4K for the first thirty days.


They say you can do 10' in 10 seconds with it. So far I have to agree, at least for the first couple hours then it starts to whip your back side. I have done all but 5' (one of our guys was helping until it bit him and he got stitched up). I'm in my mid 40's and yeah I do wish we had pumps and longer planks.

Ours is the marine version. The only difference I can tell and read is just the cutting blades when purchased. We are still on our first set even though we have had this for a year now. (we haven't bid jobs to use it on until this year). We have the diamond tip cutting blades installed and carbide as a spare set. Each cutting blade has 3 sides and can be flipped over for 3 more cutting sides so you really have 18 cutting blades on each set (3 cutting blades in the head..

You do need to back sand after, you can dig into the wood if held wrong and it does tear into the wood a bit. The challenge on these old homes is the siding is some times cupped, warped and uneven and that can make it hard to get a perfectly smooth shave. The bigger side I was constantly adjusting the blade height (takes only a second to adjust). We are back sanding with 40 and 80 grit.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Great work ... and thank for the pic's & update :thumbsup:

i love seeing the follow up


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> There is one going on around the corner and no plastic, suits or masks being used. The inspector has already seen it and shut them down twice. Talk about blatantly breaking the RRP rules. I don't know if they were fined yet or not. When I left the job tonight the other company was no where around and the house looked like it did yesterday.
> 
> We are on a side street the other is on the corner of a main heavily traveled road. I didn't have to drop a dime on them. The inspector drove by us today and honked his horn and waved.


Aren't suits and masks optional ?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Aren't suits and masks optional ?


Not until you've got the results of the air-monitoring tests, or results from previous jobs using the same engineering controls.

Remember, it's not just RRP.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> Not until you've got the results of the air-monitoring tests, or results from previous jobs using the same engineering controls.
> 
> Remember, it's not just RRP.


Air tests? 

Am I missing something? Isn't it just an ordinary lead job ?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Air tests?
> 
> Am I missing something? Isn't it just an ordinary lead job ?


Um, Google is your friend: 1926.62.

It makes RRP look like a day at the beach.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> Um, Google is your friend: 1926.62.
> 
> It makes RRP look like a day at the beach.


I'll stay away from that topic......


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I'll stay away from that topic......


Didn't mean to scare you away. I'm just saying that the OSHA "Lead in Construction Rule", 1926.62 is more involved than RRP.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> Didn't mean to scare you away. I'm just saying that the OSHA "Lead in Construction Rule", 1926.62 is more involved than RRP.


I'm not that familiar with it....and my lead class instructor wasn't really that serious about things...he actually kinda gave us two versions...

The Text book...

And the excepted way....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm not that familiar with it....and my lead class instructor wasn't really that serious about things...he actually kinda gave us two versions...
> 
> The Text book...
> 
> And the excepted way....


Your lead class instructor was talking about RRP, which is an EPA program, it's not involved with employee safety. 1926.62 is an OSHA rule about employee exposure to lead and has been around since ~1994.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

When I went through the program I was told respirator at all times, tyvex suites at all times, duct tape the suite to your boots and gloves, and wash hands, face, and respirator while leaving the containment zone

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> When I went through the program I was told respirator at all times, tyvex suites at all times, duct tape the suite to your boots and gloves, and wash hands, face, and respirator while leaving the containment zone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


This was in Canada, right? Different program here in the states. 

Short version: the personal protective equipment is only required here if employees are exposed to lead above a certain level. Air monitoring can be done to establish the actual level.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I'm not that familiar with it....and my lead class instructor wasn't really that serious about things...he actually kinda gave us two versions...
> 
> The Text book...
> 
> And the excepted way....


Looks like your instructor is a hack who doesn't follow the rules. There is no expected way except how the rule book says it is to be done.

I would retake the class with a real instructor.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

One of the challenges I faced in the past on this type of project was dealing with exposed nail heads after stripping. Setting old nails in the hard wood of yesteryear is difficult. I've tried rust converter/primer to no avail. Leaving them will cause rust stains to come through the finish.

Do you have a plan for them, Dave?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

squid said:


> One of the challenges I faced in the past on this type of project was dealing with exposed nail heads after stripping. Setting old nails in the hard wood of yesteryear is difficult. I've tried rust converter/primer to no avail. Leaving them will cause rust stains to come through the finish.
> 
> Do you have a plan for them, Dave?


I'm setting nails as I go best I can so the shaver doesn't rip them out and split the boards. As for the rest showing up I'm thinking oil prime then hit nails with rustoleum. I did this a while back (not stripped paint but just rusty nail heads from previous paint job). There hasn't been a rust or bonding issue, I drive by the house almost every day and it still looks good.

If any one has a better suggestion I'm all ears.

Years ago my old boss used to strip houses and just used oil primer and no rust came back.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I just happened to be in my old stomping grounds yesterday and did a driveby on a strip I did about 14 yrs ago. Let me just say that I'm glad I don't do business in that town anymore. I think every frickin piece of hardware bled back through despite my best efforts.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

squid said:


> I just happened to be in my old stomping grounds yesterday and did a driveby on a strip I did about 14 yrs ago. Let me just say that I'm glad I don't do business in that town anymore. I think every frickin piece of hardware bled back through despite my best efforts.


What did you use for primer?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

SW A100. I tried setting but I was cracking interior plaster walls and knocking pictures of the wall. I spot primed every one with rust converter and rusto rusty metal primer.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

C d looks nice
How much u pay for paint shaver combo kit ? Or just shaver ?


Don't get me wrong I do think a more mellow approach was needed to make contractors smarten up and be careful of lead ( especially around children) but find it despicable if another contractor would rat out another
Mind your own business and worry about our self


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cd,

For nails you can't embed, you may want to try a zinc rich primer directly over the sanded nail heads, before they have a chance to flash rust. Then, apply your oil base primer. You can find the zinc primer in rattle cans, and I'm sure your supplier can give you more information on this.

Zinc is a sacrificial barrier and will help prevent premature rusting.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Phinnster said:


> C d looks nice
> How much u pay for paint shaver combo kit ? Or just shaver ?
> 
> I think the whole r r p thing os beyond a joke and that the government and these folks who work for them are fools
> ...


You might want to read up on this a little more.

Most of the precautions that CD is doing on this job are to follow the Lead in Construction Rule, which has been around since 1993. RRP tweaked some of the details, like the signage and more specifics for housekeeping. For anyone who had been following those laws, the changes were minor.

There was a more "mellow approach" to make contractors more careful about lead for a number of years before RRP. There was a free pamphlet, "Protect your family from lead in your home" that contractors were required to give to clients. It included suggested steps for the contractors to take that would minimize exposure of their clients.

The problem with that "mellow" approach? Almost no one followed those simple rules. As I've said before, we had our chance, so now we have to share the blame.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It baffles me why so many painters get all upset about the EPA's effort to reduce environmental hazards. Auto manufacturers, auto painters, and HVAC installers have been complying with regulations concerning ozone depleting CFC's (Chloroflourocarbons) since the Clean Air Act of the early 90's. (could have been the late 80's). And as a result, advances have been made in paint and refrigerant chemistry that has reduced not only pollution, but our own health risks as handlers of these products. 

If house painters want any respect or validity as professionals, they better start acting like responsible professionals, and get educated about the industry they chose to be involved with. We all have ownership of this planet, and therefore, we all have the responsibility for it's health.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^^^^

"If house painters want any respect or validity as professionals, they better start acting like responsible professionals, and get educated about the industry they chose to be involved with."

This.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos guys, but I need to add, that I'm not as responsible as I know I could be. For example, I'll sometimes leave waste solvent buckets open when they should be covered. And, I still don't have the best method to clean and recycle water and solvent generated from equipment cleaning. However, I did recently purchase two fixed and sealable funnels for our solvent and non flammable waste drums after having EPA inspect our premises and recommend we install them. 

So as a professional, and as a waste generator, I will continue to make improvements where I can, and I welcome EPA and Osha's guidence, rather then stand idley by in defiance, while the rest of the world leaves me behind.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> C d looks nice
> How much u pay for paint shaver combo kit ? Or just shaver ?
> 
> 
> ...


I could lie to you about how much we paid but I can't. It was a gift from a great customer. I honestly don't know the exact price without looking it up, they run around a grand+. When we got it I made a post or comment we got it as a bonus/gift.

I didn't drop a dime on that crew the inspector is always around and if he sees you doing it wrong he stops. I have called him before but he already knew and this was last year. I will call again. I honestly don't care who thinks I am being a jerk or what ever about it but we all need to follow the rules. People that don't only make it harder for those of us that do. If enough don't follow the rules they will come out with stricter rules and fines.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> cd,
> 
> For nails you can't embed, you may want to try a zinc rich primer directly over the sanded nail heads, before they have a chance to flash rust. Then, apply your oil base primer. You can find the zinc primer in rattle cans, and I'm sure your supplier can give you more information on this.
> 
> Zinc is a sacrificial barrier and will help prevent premature rusting.


I will check the local paint store for this. Thank you.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We started the front today rain hit around noon.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I've used a paint shaver once.....horrible. ..probably the worst single task I've ever come across in the industry. ...my guys were all fighting about who's doing it...Not to mention it was a huge soffit on the front porch


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

squid said:


> SW A100. I tried setting but I was cracking interior plaster walls and knocking pictures of the wall. I spot primed every one with rust converter and rusto rusty metal primer.


It's only a matter of time no matter what you prime with rust will win out and bleed through. My last one held up for about 5 yrs after two coats of MadDog the rust bled through the job itself is solid though. Rust converter from Ben Moore does not work nor does rustoleum or any other brand that I've found. Sometimes you get lucky but most times not.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> It's only a matter of time no matter what you prime with rust will win out and bleed through. My last one held up for about 5 yrs after two coats of MadDog the rust bled through the job itself is solid though. Rust converter from Ben Moore does not work nor does rustoleum or any other brand that I've found. Sometimes you get lucky but most times not.


We first used the PaintShaver on a church job, and realized the nail problem right away. The nails were already heavily rusted, so we re-nailed the siding. A lot of the time the PS pulled out the nails for us, but we took a flat bar and pulled out most of the others.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey CD, can you post a pic of how you connect the festool hose to the PS (or PS hose if you're using that)? Thx


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Hey CD, can you post a pic of how you connect the festool hose to the PS (or PS hose if you're using that)? Thx


I will post one tomorrow I'm to tired to go out to truck and grab them plus I got got back from Maine doing an estimate I need to type up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> We first used the PaintShaver on a church job, and realized the nail problem right away. The nails were already heavily rusted, so we re-nailed the siding. A lot of the time the PS pulled out the nails for us, but we took a flat bar and pulled out most of the others.


I thought about this today. I didn't price it for renailing.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> I've used a paint shaver once.....horrible. ..probably the worst single task I've ever come across in the industry. ...my guys were all fighting about who's doing it...Not to mention it was a huge soffit on the front porch


If used correctly this is a time saver. no other tool can strip 10 feet of paint in 10 seconds. Yes there is back sanding to do but if it's dialed in right sanding in minimal.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I thought about this today. I didn't price it for renailing.


There are so many variables. How could anyone know where to draw the line before crossing the budget barrier. And I wonder if it would be better to use construction screws rather then nails if you were to go the re fastener route?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> There are so many variables. How could anyone know where to draw the line before crossing the budget barrier. And I wonder if it would be better to use construction screws rather then nails if you were to go the re fastener route?


At least screws wouldn't back out like nails do. I did notice some new claps and the guy used ring nails.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> At least screws wouldn't back out like nails do. I did notice some new claps and the guy used ring nails.


This is the ticket:

Simpson Strong Tie S6SND1 6d Cedar and Redwood Siding Nails 2-Inch 14 Gauge 304 1-Pound Stainless Steel - Hardware Nails - Amazon.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> This is the ticket:
> 
> Simpson Strong Tie S6SND1 6d Cedar and Redwood Siding Nails 2-Inch 14 Gauge 304 1-Pound Stainless Steel - Hardware Nails - Amazon.com


That's a good price for stainless ring shanks! But what about the plaster, and pics of granny on the other side?:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you rain we needed the day off to recover. That paint shaver is a workout.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Hey CD, can you post a pic of how you connect the festool hose to the PS (or PS hose if you're using that)? Thx


Here is the pictures. I simply slip the shaver hose onto the Festool hose, very snug fit and it isn't destroying the Festool rubber end. No taping needed to hold then together. I have been up on the second floor and it hold together, no clogging either.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks CD.
I need to double check the hose diameter on my current shaver (several years old) as I believe I tried that method. About to order 4 more or so, so if the current PS hoses fit the festool tool end as you show, that's ideal.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Thanks CD.
> I need to double check the hose diameter on my current shaver (several years old) as I believe I tried that method. About to order 4 more or so, so if the current PS hoses fit the festool tool end as you show, that's ideal.


4 more what hoses or shavers? When you put the PS hose onto the Festool hose I kind of like screw mine on. If you try to just force it it will go but you may damage the Fes hose end.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> 4 more what hoses or shavers? When you put the PS hose onto the Festool hose I kind of like screw mine on. If you try to just force it it will go but you may damage the Fes hose end.


Shavers.
We just have one currently and have borrowed them in the past.
The newest gen is much lighter than the old style, so I'm glad I held off.

If you are looking for more I can PM you a local store that's offered me a decent qty discount (I don't do any business with them currently, though they want me to, so I see no reason you can't get similar pricing.)

Good tip on the attachment method, thankfully the tool end piece is pretty cheap by FT standards.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Shavers.
> We just have one currently and have borrowed them in the past.
> The newest gen is much lighter than the old style, so I'm glad I held off.
> 
> ...


How many guys work for you? Sure pm me the number I can at least have it for if we get more of them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Shavers.
> We just have one currently and have borrowed them in the past.
> The newest gen is much lighter than the old style, so I'm glad I held off.
> 
> ...


What blades did you get? We use the diamond tip. I have heard the carbide wear pretty fast. We do have a set sitting in the storage case for when we nuud to replace the diamond tip ones.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Thank you rain we needed the day off to recover. That paint shaver is a workout.


Don't we all love the rain-outs at times. :yes:

Oh sure, we'll bluster about how we hate losing a day to the weather to our clients, spouses and other people who have to work even when it rains. But inside our little painter brains, we're dancing for joy like a 3rd grader who wakes up with a low grade fever on a big test day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Don't we all love the rain-outs at times. :yes:
> 
> Oh sure, we'll bluster about how we hate losing a day to the weather to our clients, spouses and other people who have to work even when it rains. But inside our little painter brains, we're dancing for joy like a 3rd grader who wakes up with a low grade fever on a big test day. :thumbsup:


So true. At least it gave me a chance to go empty that collapsed canvas tent finally, clean and organize my front porch (my new storage room) and just be lazy.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> So true. At least it gave me a chance to go empty that collapsed canvas tent finally, clean and organize my front porch (my new storage room) and just be lazy.


Even you young guys have to recharge your batteries every now and then. :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Even you young guys have to recharge your batteries every now and then. :yes:


Right now I feel almost as old as Bill.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Right now I feel almost as old as Bill.


Dang, Dave. Hope ya got a paid up burial policy.:jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Dang, Dave. Hope ya got a paid up burial policy.:jester:


No. I just want to be tossed in the ocean. I set aside gas money and rental money for a boat.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> No. I just want to be tossed in the ocean. I set aside gas money and rental money for a boat.


After all that RRP work, I'm not sure the EPA will allow that.:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> After all that RRP work, I'm not sure the EPA will allow that.:whistling2:


What if I get a permit?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> What if I get a permit?


Good idea, plan ahead.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck with your vid shooting today!


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

This looks like a nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Good luck with your vid shooting today!


I had the camcorder all set up and after an hour I noticed it fell over and recorded the sky. I now have my stand in the truck and will give it a go tomorrow.

3rd side is almost all shaved, back sanding is caught up. Today I spent time fine tuning some missed spots and playing with the Speedheater.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Smearologist said:


> This looks like a nice job!:thumbup:


Thanks. Lots of nice details which will still be painted different colors so they stand out. The house across the st has almost the same type of details and multi colored. It needs a paint job bad, I did give them our card but have a feeling they could care less about repainting.


----------



## Smearologist (Apr 9, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Thanks. Lots of nice details which will still be painted different colors so they stand out. The house across the st has almost the same type of details and multi colored. It needs a paint job bad, I did give them our card but have a feeling they could care less about repainting.


The price for a job like that would probably buckle their knees anyway.
But,who knows how they'll feel when they see that beauty across the street all spiffed up.Maybe they'll refinance.
Looking forward to the progress on this one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just had a set pumps and 24' poles dropped off, picking up a 24' plank in the morning to borrow.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Smearologist said:


> The price for a job like that would probably buckle their knees anyway.
> But,who knows how they'll feel when they see that beauty across the street all spiffed up.Maybe they'll refinance.
> Looking forward to the progress on this one.


It's one of 3 that need a major make over. So far all the neighbors have had either repaints or resto jobs done.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint shaver on the right side working and me up on the 40 with the Speedheater. The vertical clapboards are cupped and bowed way to bad for the shaver. I did more harm than good this morning. After lunch I hit them with the RO150 and some 40 grit, slow going but the paint is coming off them fairly easy.

The peak still need to be finished, I spent around 30 minutes up there.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks good
How many guys how many weeks on this job?
Got to be close to 35 k?
Also what about ladders on the tarps. Are u worried about one slipping out?
Cool


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I just had a set pumps and 24' poles dropped off, picking up a 24' plank in the morning to borrow.


BOOM!
Now ya done gone and done it!:thumbup:

Nothing sweeter than running the shaver and the heater off a right proper set up!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Don't we all love the rain-outs at times. :yes:
> 
> Oh sure, we'll bluster about how we hate losing a day to the weather to our clients, spouses and other people who have to work even when it rains. But inside our little painter brains, we're dancing for joy like a 3rd grader who wakes up with a low grade fever on a big test day. :thumbsup:


You should see a bunch of teachers on a snow day. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Looks good
> How many guys how many weeks on this job?
> Got to be close to 35 k?
> Also what about ladders on the tarps. Are u worried about one slipping out?
> Cool


We started with 2 full time guys, one got bit by the shaver and got some stitches (the first day), we have one guy 2 days a week. Plus Carly and myself.

3 full days so far on this job. One 2 hour day (due to rain) No weekends on this job, we have some smaller jobs lined up for the weekends.

Not disclosing price

As for ladders slipping, there is a brick walk sidewalk that's uneven so on the front I'm not to worried. When we do the driveway side we will run smaller tarps from the house to one side of the ladders then run my big 30x20 tarp behind.

I figured 7 days to strip the house with 4 of us. To prime, paint and do all the accent colors another week and a half.

Total time I am shooting for is 15 days, 20 tops. So far we are on track even with the injury.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> BOOM!
> Now ya done gone and done it!:thumbup:
> 
> Nothing sweeter than running the shaver and the heater off a right proper set up!


When I talked to my old boss/ landlord about the pumps he said "I have no idea who has them I haven't seen them in a year or so". (must be nice to loose track of such expensive equipment).

I will end up setting the pumps up on the left side (longer side) for priming and painting. The plank will be used on the back of the house off ladders (there is a good size bumpout and no way of setting up the poles) We will also set up the plank on the front for painting.

The plank will also be set up in front for 2nd floor windows for the speedheater.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Tools being used.

Festools: CT26, CT48, RO125, 2-RO150, 

Speedheater

Paint Shaver

Just added: Pump jacks, 24' poles, 24' plank.

These power tools are life savers. No way would we be this far along without them.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## PaintChips (Apr 21, 2014)

Are you hitting the window trim with the shaver or the speedheater and what's your impression so far of how well it works on the trim?

Also - do you ever take the gutters off to get to the paint underneath?

I'm really happy to see someone documenting a project like this! It's what I plan on tackling next year on my own house.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PaintChips said:


> Are you hitting the window trim with the shaver or the speedheater and what's your impression so far of how well it works on the trim?
> 
> Also - do you ever take the gutters off to get to the paint underneath?
> 
> I'm really happy to see someone documenting a project like this! It's what I plan on tackling next year on my own house.


Speedheater on window casings. To detailed for using any power tools on. And yes it is slow going.

Gutters were removed today and when we finish new cooper gutters are going up.

It's a lot of work. Even with the tools we have. Trim on this house takes a very long time.

On clapboards we got the paint off of we switched to Dewalt sanders with 80 grit to smooth them out.

More pics and some video coming this week.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a few days of rain coming. Figures. Looks like 4-5 days in a row maybe more.

Would you guys prime the bare wood? I already have the primer. I'm bringing the sprayer.

We still have trim to tackle on the front and left side. Most of the trim has been replaced and is latex paint so no paint stripping on the latex.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I probably would prime what's ready before the rain sets in if I could. Might save you some time waiting later. Also, every day that goes by is just that much more UV damage to the raw wood.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Speaking for your grunts "paint it up". Give em a break.

Another thing that might keep you from achieving that new house look is the paint buildup between the butts and the clap below it that cracks ugly and looks crappy when standings underneath looking up. Really shouldn't caulk it and make a moisture trap but I've seen it done with no negative results.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I probably would prime what's ready before the rain sets in if I could. Might save you some time waiting later. Also, every day that goes by is just that much more UV damage to the raw wood.


I'd prime, and as soon as possible, get at least one coat of paint over the primer.

That minimizes the UV damage as J mentioned, and also reduces the chances of the primer saponifying.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it only alkyd primer that suffers from saponification ? 
I'm only familiar with alkyd and galvanized creating saponification. Not exposure. Tho I knew priming within a month is generally recommended. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Is it only alkyd primer that suffers from saponification ?
> I'm only familiar with alkyd and galvanized creating saponification. Not exposure. Tho I knew priming within a month is generally recommended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


I recall reading in some mfg's TDS that two weeks was recommended. It's the reaction of the alkyd chain with alkaline materials that causes the problem. It's even more of an issue with high concentrations of metal, like on galvanized.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

all bare wood primed up. Pumps set up and were great to be using today.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you end up using the BM primer? How much sf per gal did you get? Great work by the way, when you're rolling along and now the rain ....

Its grueling work so you do get to let those muscles recover a bit. Just think if you would have bid that dumpy house job you could work it in for all of these rain days coming up.:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes we went with BM primer. Not sure on the sqft coverage, I picked up 8 gallons to start and went through 4 or 5 gallons so far, we did lay it on heavy. The wood is very dry and sucked it in pretty good.

Today was nice to get off the paint shaver, I did some fine tuning on the claps before priming (roughly 5 hrs) then went to town with the sprayer.

We had a slow start this morning. Setting up pumps, talking with the HO and neighbors. Once we got going priming went fast. I love our Titan 700. I hit the front while Carly and one of our guys hit the left side.

As for the dumpy house we already found nicer jobs we will be taking on on the weekends and some rainy days.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd think sf per gal on that siding would be around one fiddy, yes? Did you spray and back brush?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes sprayed and back brushed. Again I wasn't think sqft coverage per gallon. I would have to measure what we primed and figure it out. I honestly don't have time to do that. There is still trim work to do so I can't use my sqft numbers I got for each side (priming all one color, body and trim).I know some guys on here are concerned with the actual sqft coverage they get per gallon. Not me, at least not right now With a week of rain coming.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Yes sprayed and back brushed. Again I wasn't think sqft coverage per gallon. I would have to measure what we primed and figure it out. I honestly don't have time to do that. There is still trim work to do so I can't use my sqft numbers I got for each side (priming all one color, body and trim).I know some guys on here are concerned with the actual sqft coverage they get per gallon. Not me, at least not right now With a week of rain coming.


With the amount of labor involved in jobs like these, we don't get too bogged down in worrying about material costs. They are almost the equivalent of a rounding error. 

Not to get off topic and/or beat a dead horse, but that's another reason we don't get into marking up our materials.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

How many brushes did you wear out working that primer in?

It's amazing how much primer a strip job like that will eat.
Almost as bad as T-111.

Smart move on your part getting the bare wood covered.
You must have enjoyed spraying and brushing off the pumps instead of ladders!:thumbup:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree, SF per gal for primer is not a big deal but just curious.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Monstertruck;492556[B said:


> ]How many brushes did you wear out working that primer in?[/B]
> 
> It's amazing how much primer a strip job like that will eat.
> Almost as bad as T-111.
> ...


You would have to use a brush now and then to figure that out.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

It could be as low as 75 sf per or up to 150 sf at the most. 

Just something I look at when I bid a job, SF of a wall, consider the surface and how much material to prime and top coat. Then labor costs to do wall. :mellow:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

paintball head said:


> You would have to use a brush now and then to figure that out.


Whatchyoutalkin' 'bout Willis?:blink:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Whatchyoutalkin' 'bout Willis?:blink:


Me... I'm what Willis was talkin about.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> How many brushes did you wear out working that primer in?
> 
> It's amazing how much primer a strip job like that will eat.
> Almost as bad as T-111.
> ...


2 older brushed and on new one. I did find out I need new tips for the spray guns. I figured 10-12 gals. primer I am going to be off I'm hoping by not a lot.

It was nice using the pumps. Right now I am stuck. We need a trailer but I want pumps. It's either empty the truck every night and work more efficient, or save a couple hours a day loading and unloading at home. Both are about the same money.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paintball head said:


> It could be as low as 75 sf per or up to 150 sf at the most.
> 
> Just something I look at when I bid a job, SF of a wall, consider the surface and how much material to prime and top coat. Then labor costs to do wall. :mellow:


I don't need to measure a wall to know how much primer or paint it will need, Yes I am that good :thumbup:. These strip jobs are much harder to figure that out even if you do measure.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry I asked, never mind.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Sorry I asked, never mind.


I don't mean to sound like I'm being rude but with this type of job coverage is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

cdpainting;492575[B said:


> ]*I don't need to measure a wall to know how much primer* or paint it will need[/B], Yes *I am that good* :thumbup:. These* strip jobs are much harder to figure that out even if you do measure.*


Not trying to come back at you with rudeness BUT...

You have two conflicting points here. So if the sf and material sf per gal coverage is so elementary and you are "so good" but no answer.

Moving on you say strip jobs are much harder to figure even if you do measure, a simple not sure "I'll get back to you" would be good.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paintball head said:


> Not trying to come back at you with rudeness BUT...
> 
> You have two conflicting points here. So if the sf and material sf per gal coverage is so elementary and you are "so good" but no answer.
> 
> Moving on you say strip jobs are much harder to figure even if you do measure, a simple not sure "I'll get back to you" would be good.


I think what he's trying to say is that in the grand scheme of things with this job, how many sq ft he gets per gallon is inconsequential. Personally, I wouldn't sweat it either.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think what he's trying to say is that in the grand scheme of things with this job, how many sq ft he gets per gallon is inconsequential. Personally, I wouldn't sweat it either.


I totally get that it is a MINISCULE part of the job. The question was just small talk. I'll set a projected sf per gal range for a job, just thought he might have an idea on coverage. Sorry I asked.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

paintball head said:


> I totally get that it is a MINISCULE part of the job. The question was just small talk. I'll set a projected sf per gal range for a job, just thought he might have an idea on coverage. Sorry I asked.


No worries


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Not trying to come back at you with rudeness BUT...
> 
> You have two conflicting points here. So if the sf and material sf per gal coverage is so elementary and you are "so good" but no answer.
> 
> Moving on you say strip jobs are much harder to figure even if you do measure, a simple not sure "I'll get back to you" would be good.


One reason for not knowing the coverage rate is our sprayer has 2 guns coming off of it. Even with the pressure set and 2 people spraying in different areas the coverage will be different (at least with priming) The wood was absorbing it more in the front (sunny side) than the side (shady side). The front is smaller than the left side (at least what we primed sqft wise) and I used the same amount of primer as the side did.

Again this is very hard to even give an answer to. We did no trim priming (yet), some broken claps are being replaced (so no priming those) and some that were replaced.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We did some more shaving and back sanding and priming today. I will take pics tomorrow and I still need to do video.

One next door neighbor has been great while we were working on the opposite side of the house. Now that we are on his side he has the balls to come out and tell us it's lunch time and to shut down for at least 30 minutes. We do have a generator running (all day) and he said his wife is recovering from foot surgery (3 weeks ago she had it). The Ho told us to just keep going, it's her house and she want's it done how ever we need to do it, what ever noise we make with the generator and power tools are fine with her.

We start the generator around 9-10 and shut it down around 3-4. I even put it as far away from the neighbor as I could and he still came out and said that.

Today it was only Carly and I (one of our guys truck broke down the other is still out healing). If it doesn't rain Monday we will have 3 guys there and all our power tools running. We are almost done making noise. One more good day left on the claps and what ever trim we can hit.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

paintball head said:


> Me... I'm what Willis was talkin about.


You must do mostly baseboard Gary.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty soon Dave, you'll be the go to guy for this type of work.:thumbsup:Very cool.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> Pretty soon Dave, you'll be the go to guy for this type of work.:thumbsup:Very cool.


It's already starting lol. We have 2 more right after this one, same thing remove all paint and start fresh.

I will say this if more like this comes our way we will need to hire more guys.

I am enjoying it but as I have said it's hard work.

A second paint shaver would be nice.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> It's already starting lol. We have 2 more right after this one, same thing remove all paint and start fresh.
> 
> I will say this if more like this comes our way we will need to hire more guys.
> 
> ...


Nominated for understatement of the year!:thumbsup:

Wait 'till the end of the summer and you're burned up a 3 sets of brushes in that shaver and gone through some new bulbs on the heatah. You may be rethinking your strategy of being the resto King. That being said, it is pretty cool to look back and say 'yeah, we did that'. Perhaps you should have Cherokee Warren visit your job site and tell you that you 'ditttn't do dat by yourself'. Hand her a shaver and boot her up a forty to that peak in the sun with the white face hornets nest in it and tell her to 'check her Native American priviledge' on the way down when she's done.

Good on ya for doing a professional job.
You're earning every penny.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

With this rain coming we have had to rethink our approach. I don't like it. Today was a slow day. We did an estimate first thing and by the time we really got set up and into the groove it started raining. We got maybe 4 hours in today. We did start a new guy, no experience so why not throw him to the wolves lol.

We started the back of the house which to me is the hardest to set up for. 

Next week will be a challenge if the rain hold off. We have a house that was built in the early 1700's we need to start on (another full strip, latex badly failing) and wait for the historical society to say yes or no to the colors. The HO's are already on their bad side so who knows how long that will delay that one. We need to get a fully tinted primer on and wait for approval. Looks like we will be splitting the team up. I was hoping to avoid that because of last summer but we will have no choice.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be wet for days.

Too bad you couldn't put off the estimate until after it rained.
Any places you can wash in advance or are they complete strip jobs?

We're lucky to be doing a chem strip on 12k sf monsterhouse for the next 2 weeks.
Unless it's pouring or lightening is in the forecast we are on the job.:thumbup:
As long as the black flies don't suck us dry.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Looks like it's going to be wet for days.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't put off the estimate until after it rained.
> Any places you can wash in advance or are they complete strip jobs?
> ...


The next 2 are strip jobs.

What chems are you using?

 rain


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> The next 2 are strip jobs.
> 
> What chems are you using?
> 
> rain


In the first 2 days I've experimented with Flood Co., BM, and SW. Oddly enough, the SW seems to work the best on this project.

I usually don't mind a bit of rain here and there to break the summer up.
Don't need it this year as our current project has a July 31 deadline.
I won't sleep much until that is behind us.

Sounds like you'll be in the same boat dodging rain trying to get these strip jobs squeezed in. Hope it goes well for both of us! :fingers crossed:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> In the first 2 days I've experimented with Flood Co., BM, and SW. Oddly enough, the SW seems to work the best on this project.
> 
> I usually don't mind a bit of rain here and there to break the summer up.
> Don't need it this year as our current project has a July 31 deadline.
> ...


We do have a couple small interiors lined up, waiting for a 8,500 interior to be finished up. I'm hoping to time that interior with the rain I know we will get hit with.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> In the first 2 days I've experimented with Flood Co., BM, and SW. Oddly enough, the SW seems to work the best on this project.


Try this stuff: www.rockmiracle.com
There's a store in Portsmouth that stocks it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Try this stuff: www.rockmiracle.com
> There's a store in Portsmouth that stocks it.


Have you used this before? What store in Portsmouth?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Enjoying a weekend off from the project. We are still working this weekend but interior. If rain holds off back at it Monday. The claps are just about done, maybe 4 more hours and then attack the trim full force.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

dan-o said:


> Try this stuff: www.rockmiracle.com
> There's a store in Portsmouth that stocks it.


Looks similar to Peel-Away what with the plastic and all.
We are pump spraying the chem stripper, 20-30 min. wait, then pressure wash and neutralize. Staging and taping trim/windows is really slowing the process down. Can't get a lift anywhere near 85% of this monster and it's got more rakes and dormers than all of the houses on my street (slight exaggeration) put together!

Good luck timing the interior work Dave.
As of last Wed. forecast showed ran for the next 10 days so I committed to finishing an interior and epoxy on a basement floor. Forecast has changed drastically for the better and I am screwed once again.

Off to paint some interior trim shortly.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I know no matter what game plan we come up with it will be thrown out the window lol.

10 days of rain  I will hve to see if we can get into the big house and start that this week.

So that chem you are using is at SW? I'm going to have to check it out.

We are also working an interior today. Half day to button it up. We used Behr paint supplied by the HO and it didn't cover well.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I know no matter what game plan we come up with it will be thrown out the window lol.
> 
> 10 days of rain  I will hve to see if we can get into the big house and start that this week.
> 
> ...


Ayuh.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/deckscapes_stain_sealer_remover/

Seems to be working the best out of the 3 we've tried.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Ayuh.
> 
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/deckscapes_stain_sealer_remover/
> 
> Seems to be working the best out of the 3 we've tried.


This will strip lead paint? Deckscapes® Stain & Sealer Remover?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> This will strip lead paint? Deckscapes® Stain & Sealer Remover?


 No.
Only stains as far as I know.
We are stripping cedar shakes with solid oil stain.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> Looks similar to Peel-Away what with the plastic and all.


They have a wide variety of products.
The original is brush on, watch it blister the paint, scrape and water neutralize.
No waiting, no paper etc.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Have you used this before? What store in Portsmouth?


Yeah we used it on this job between the window frames where the PS/sander didnt fit.
Don't recall the store, I bought it from a dealer S of Boston but its listed on the site.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

dan-o said:


> They have a wide variety of products.
> The original is brush on, watch it blister the paint, scrape and water neutralize.
> No waiting, no paper etc.


Sounds like the sweetness!:thumbup:
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> Yeah we used it on this job between the window frames where the PS/sander didnt fit.
> Don't recall the store, I bought it from a dealer S of Boston but its listed on the site.


What site is it listed on? Those areas the shaver will not fit we are just using either the speedheater or palm sanders.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> What site is it listed on? Those areas the shaver will not fit we are just using either the speedheater or palm sanders.


http://www.rockmiracle.com/store_locator.asp


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

All clapboards are now stripped and back sanded. Trim is about 50% stripped in the back.

We still have front trim and driveway side. We are using power sanders to as much trim as we can. The Speedheater is nice but it's slow. We used the Paint Shaver on some of the trim.

I will take and post pics tomorrow. 

So far we are just about at 200 man hours. I am really close to what I estimated for this. We may go over by about 5-10 hrs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I should have mentioned we took a day 3 of us to prime 2 1/2 sides. We have had to shave, sand and prime as we went so the total hours just for stripping is actually lower than I said.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Not to brag too much, but we would have that whole house bare wood in 2.5 days, primed and palm sanded.
Bring us up on the next two that you have, we can help you out. 
You are doing a great job so far!! Get some 30x60 foot tarps and work even in the rain.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> Not to brag too much, but we would have that whole house bare wood in 2.5 days, primed and palm sanded.
> Bring us up on the next two that you have, we can help you out.
> You are doing a great job so far!! Get some 30x60 foot tarps and work even in the rain.


Considering this is our first exterior of the season. The first time we have done this as this company (me in about 15 yrs) and loosing a guy I think we are doing pretty good. 

You have more guys than us and I know you do this more often. You guys do great work and after seeing what you do gave me the motivation to give it a go ourselves.

The next 2 will go quicker, we have figured out our guys strengths and weaknesses.

Edit.

The houses you have done are basic homes. This one has so many details that are well over 100 yrs old and brittle.

I know a regular home we wold have done it much faster. Where we live there are a lot of homes with old school detailing many of you would never see.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Carly did end up taking pic this morning. The addition is latex so no shaving.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The claps not sanded are getting replaced, they are split so no reason to shave them.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Ppnj
Love seeing pics of your work


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rain came last night but we will still go and sand the trim. Prime around lunch. Now it looks like rain will be holding off fro the rest of the week :thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just joking around. Most homes we sand are in fact 100 yrs old. We would have a crew of five on that house.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Phinnster said:


> Hey Ppnj Love seeing pics of your work


Thx I should put more on step by step so others can do it too.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Thx I should put more on step by step so others can do it too.



Yes!!! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> I was just joking around. Most homes we sand are in fact 100 yrs old. We would have a crew of five on that house.


We have 2 full timers and 2 part timers, one part timer is on his last leg. One full timer went down the first day.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Broken claps being replaced tomorrow by their carpenter (he was already scheduled before we started). Some priming left to do and it will be ready for caulking and paint. I took detailed pics for the HO to mark where colors go on the details (we already know but her kids want to color them). 

We will be down one guy tomorrow (he is a chef).

We also decided after this project is done I'm having the crew come to my place for a cookout.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Broken claps being replaced tomorrow by their carpenter (he was already scheduled before we started). Some priming left to do and it will be ready for caulking and paint. I took detailed pics for the HO to mark where colors go on the details (we already know but her kids want to color them).
> 
> We will be down one guy tomorrow (he is a chef).
> 
> We also decided after this project is done I'm having the crew come to my place for a cookout.


Rock on, Dave!

BTW, some of us may need a little advance notice on the cookout. :thumbup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We have 2 full timers and 2 part timers, *one part timer is on his last leg.* One full timer went down the first day.


What happened to his other leg?:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> What happened to his other leg?:blink:


I chopped it off :whistling2:

This kid has zero painting experience. I am willing to train people but when I asked him to start cleaning up this afternoon he would pick up one drop cloth at a time and walk across the street and put it in the back of my truck. (I have storage totes for drop cloths sitting in the yard). 

You guys know how it is when you can tell some one will work out. Today he wasn't impressing me. If he does this tomorrow his last leg is gone.

Unlike last year the dead weight will be cut loose fast this year.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Rock on, Dave!
> 
> BTW, some of us may need a little advance notice on the cookout. :thumbup:


Your invite is in the mail


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I chopped it off :whistling2:
> 
> This kid has zero painting experience. I am willing to train people but when I asked him to start cleaning up this afternoon he would pick up one drop cloth at a time and walk across the street and put it in the back of my truck. (I have storage totes for drop cloths sitting in the yard).
> 
> ...


You already know.
What are you waiting for?

"Nothing personal.
This just isn't working out."
NEXT!:thumbsup:

If you're lucky, you'll find some legit sub willing to work for $25/hr. and you can pay him to paint the peaks in between e-cigs. You'll both be happy then.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just gave him the next couple of days off. We are doing all the high work tomorrow any ways and I don't trust him on ladders yet. He gets one more day and if he works like he did today by lunch time he is gone (if he even makes it that far).

Guys with no experience I am easier on. We were all there once. I again don't mind training some one but at least show motovation.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I just gave him the next couple of days off. We are doing all the high work tomorrow any ways and I don't trust him on ladders yet. He gets one more day and if he works like he did today by lunch time he is gone (if he even makes it that far).
> 
> Guys with no experience I am easier on. We were all there once. I again don't mind training some one but at least show motovation.


I keep saying, give me a person who knows how to work and I'll teach that person how to paint. I've seen too many guys who are "experienced painters", but don't know how to work.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just came across this pic of some of the details on this house. Close up of the front upper trim. These will still be painted different colors. I forgot i took these the other day.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I keep saying, give me a person who knows how to work and I'll teach that person how to paint. I've seen too many guys who are "experienced painters", but don't know how to work.


He just called me back and sounded happy he was getting a couple of days off. This shows me he isn't a keeper. Well Friday when he comes to get his check we will let him know this is the end.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> He just called me back and sounded happy he was getting a couple of days off. This shows me he isn't a keeper. Well Friday when he comes to get his check we will let him know this is the end.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I just came across this pic of some of the details on this house. Close up of the front upper trim. These will still be painted different colors. I forgot i took these the other day.


 
I see pump jacks!:thumbup:

Love the detail on this one, very nice.
Do you use a cover for the power lines?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I see pump jacks!:thumbup:
> 
> Love the detail on this one, very nice.
> Do you use a cover for the power lines?


We usually do. Between us and the HO we called the power company a month before starting and the day we started. They have done a no show so far. 

I don't like how these lines are run at all.

Yeah the pumps were dropped of at my house by the guy who borrowed them from my landlord. He had them for almost 2 years and never thought of returning them. I set them up on the front of the house. Most windows and detailing there we can hit off of them.

I am planning on buying some scaffolding this weekend. just a couple sections to start with Unless I find a great deal on used ones.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We usually do. Between us and the HO we called the power company a month before starting and the day we started. They have done a no show so far.
> 
> I don't like how these lines are run at all.
> 
> ...


You're welcome to borrow ours: 22 5-0 frames, 10 6-6 walk-through frames, decks, leveling jacks, side brackets, and cross-braces. We'll need them back by the 16th of June.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> You're welcome to borrow ours: 22 5-0 frames, 10 6-6 walk-through frames, decks, leveling jacks, side brackets, and cross-braces. We'll need them back by the 16th of June.


Road trip :thumbup:.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I see pump jacks!:thumbup:
> 
> Love the detail on this one, very nice.
> Do you use a cover for the power lines?


Power co will be there tomorrow or Friday to cover the lines.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

We need more pics of your co worker


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> We need more pics of your co worker


I already got in trouble for posting that pics of her and I. If I did post another pic of her on here none of you would hear from me again lol.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> If I did post another pic of her on here none of you would hear from me again lol.


No offense, but I'm OK with that compromise. :laughing:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Road trip :thumbup:.



Don't forget to get roofing tar on the rungs


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> Don't forget to get roofing tar on the rungs


One of our formerly-favorite GCs let the stucco guys use our scaffold. Twenty-five years later and we still haven't worn it all off. The other trick is to stack the frames upright in the on the ground, so the bottoms get packed with mud


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I already got in trouble for posting that pics of her and I. If I did post another pic of her on here none of you would hear from me again lol.


 
She should be flattered, not pissed, tell her I said so.

that will certainly work:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The carpenter was there today so we took the day off to let him get some siding replaced.

We picked up some ladders and dropped them at another house that needs color approval from the historical society. This should be fun. The HO has already pissed them off so I'm sure they will drag their feet.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this looks when you are done. But what Wednesday are you starting every week I see a update.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Can't wait to see how this looks when you are done. But what Wednesday are you starting every week I see a update.


We started this on the 7th of this month. A lot of short days due to weather and a couple missed days. Hour wise we are on track, day wise not so much. Now the carpenter said it will be a week before he is finished. So that will put us behind again. This is why we are splitting the crew and starting other jobs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We started this on the 7th of this month. A lot of short days due to weather and a couple missed days. Hour wise we are on track, day wise not so much. Now the carpenter said it will be a week before he is finished. So that will put us behind again. This is why we are splitting the crew and starting other jobs.


Sounds like a reason to have someone with carpentry skills, no waiting around for the other trades.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Sounds like a reason to have someone with carpentry skills, no waiting around for the other trades.


^ This. 
Saves you time while maintaining production/schedule control.
Saves HO time looking for other carpenters or going with a one-stop paint/carpentry outfit.

Nearly all our jobs require some level of carpentry.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

dan-o said:


> ^ This.
> Saves you time while maintaining production/schedule control.
> Saves HO time looking for other carpenters or going with a one-stop paint/carpentry outfit.
> 
> Nearly all our jobs require some level of carpentry.


Ayuh, a carpenter on staff and tools to get the job done help in several ways.
Most of our exterior repaints require some sort of repairs.
Clients seem to like 1 contractor handling the work.
No schedule interruptions.
Billed at T&M +, it's a guaranteed profit.
Occasionally a rotten kick plate turns into a full blown water damage claim where walls and framing get ripped out and windows & doors replaced. Cha ching aling aling aling!

This could also be a good time to contract with a sub and do some networking with another trade.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We do have 2 guys who do carpentry. She had already had him do tons of work before she decided to paint and told him he could fix the damaged claps after we stripped them.

He is billing her for ones the shaver caught the nails on and broke. So in a way we don't have to spend time or money on it. He knows we are waiting on him and he will have 3 guys there next week.

Any jobs we are now taking on we will do the repairs in house.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> 2 older brushed and on new one. I did find out I need new tips for the spray guns. I figured 10-12 gals. primer I am going to be off I'm hoping by not a lot.
> 
> It was nice using the pumps. Right now I am stuck. We need a trailer but I want pumps. It's either empty the truck every night and work more efficient, or save a couple hours a day loading and unloading at home. Both are about the same money.


We usually backbrush with a car wash broom at the smallest. Sometimes you can find those witches brooms that are 20" wide with long soft bristles. Helps keep things moving, especially with the long handle, can reach 4-6 feet either way :yes: nice project btw I like it. Love the old architecture and I can only imagine what the finished project is gonna look like.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> We usually backbrush with a car wash broom at the smallest. Sometimes you can find those witches brooms that are 20" wide with long soft bristles. Helps keep things moving, especially with the long handle, can reach 4-6 feet either way :yes: nice project btw I like it. Love the old architecture and I can only imagine what the finished project is gonna look like.



I've wondered about using a car wash brush to backbrush t1-11...any particular store/brand you've found to be the best?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I've wondered about using a car wash brush to backbrush t1-11...any particular store/brand you've found to be the best?


Mmm not really... i just keep my eyes open wherever i go and when i see i nice one i buy it. i usually have 5 or 10 just sittin in the shop for when i need it. my favorite one right now is a car wash broom with neon green bristles. pretty soft. the bristle patch is about a foot wide and 6 inches thick. rounded from front to back so it helps with approach angle as you swing it away from you and then back in.... kinda hard to explain, but the rounded ones dont fling as much as the thin ones.... kinda like this one below, a beauty for corners!











this second version i like for ultra high production, but usually i get em about 20" wide. this looks to be about 10 or so


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm picking up the finish paint this morning. Not sure if we will actually work today due to damn rain.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I'm picking up the finish paint this morning. Not sure if we will actually work today due to damn rain.


Best job in New England is ...weather man never have to be right


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I make my own guesses based on radar and experience.
I'm right about as often as any paid weatherman.
'Zit gonna rain today?'
'Might, then again, might not.'


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> I make my own guesses based on radar and experience.
> I'm right about as often as any paid weatherman.
> 'Zit gonna rain today?'
> 'Might, then again, might not.'


For a long time, I checked 4-5 online weather services early every morning. One of the was always right. The problem was, you never knew which one.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

I look out the window in the morning, review the feedback from my arthritic joints/broken bones, and go by instinct. Living on the coast is like living in the mtns, weather just happens rather than being forecasted accurately.
More than anything, I hate fog.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It was sunny here first thing this morning, get to job site and a different story. You can feel the moisture in the air. No work today. I do hear the XBox calling me out, I may have to work on that for a couple hours :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> It was sunny here first thing this morning, get to job site and a different story. You can feel the moisture in the air. No work today. I do hear the XBox calling me out, I may have to work on that for a couple hours :thumbup::thumbup:


Playstation is better, just sayin.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Playstation is better, just sayin.


Pinball or pool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Pinball or pool.:thumbsup:


You're talking to the pool tournament champion of my college dorm building, so yeah pool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish I had nothing to do on rainy days. That would be awesome. 

There seems to always be something to do that contributes to forward motion.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I want to have off on nice days only.
Sun day. Shut it down.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oden said:


> I want to have off on nice days only.
> Sun day. Shut it down.


Abolish monday morning and friday afternoons.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Abolish monday morning and friday afternoons.



And every hour in between.  


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

This is first day rained out . cool and damp day usually have something inside but nothing ready yet


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see many covered areas there but around there there are a lot of areas we could save for rainy days (storm windows, covered patios, porches, car ports etc.) 

When you are forced out by rain, it is nice to stay on the job and work on some other stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> I don't see many covered areas there but around there there are a lot of areas we could save for rainy days (storm windows, covered patios, porches, car ports etc.)
> 
> When you are forced out by rain, it is nice to stay on the job and work on some other stuff.


Agreed. Back in the day when _every_ house had wood storms, we'd always save those in the garage for the possibility of a rain day. But alas, most windows these days have been either replaced, or now have the triple tracks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Agreed. Back in the day when _every_ house had wood storms, we'd always save those in the garage for the possibility of a rain day. But alas, most windows these days have been either replaced, or now have the triple tracks.


Solution: paint those triple tracks! 

Seriously, few things look worse than a freshly-painted house with mill-finish triple-tracks. One of our "upsales" has been to offer that option, and refer the client to some previous jobs where we've done that.

On jobs with 3+ colors (body,trim,sash,etc.), painting them the sash color essentially makes them disappear.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Nothing I hate more than storm windows they are ugly , I agree they should b painted sash or trim color they stick out like a sore thumb on a freshly painted house.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Playstation is better, just sayin.


I have PS3. I only play racing games, Gran Turismo, Dirt. Realistic type.



thinkpainting/nick said:


> Pinball or pool.:thumbsup:


X-Box 360
Same as above except the racing game is Forza Mototsport (currently on edition 4).


This is the first time in a couple months the game has been turned on. I earned this lazy day.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> X-Box 360
> Same as above except the racing game is Forza Mototsport (currently on edition 4).
> 
> This is the first time in a couple months the game has been turned on. I earned this lazy day.









My son has an X-box, and I gotta say I'm a Minecraft junkie. That's like the coolest game ever invented. 
I had kind of grown out of gaming when all the games started being 3d and first person, and never really got into modern games till I tried Minecraft. It's kind of like like the old Zelda but a totally random, free style game.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> My son has an X-box, and I gotta say I'm a Minecraft junkie. That's like the coolest game ever invented.
> I had kind of grown out of gaming when all the games started being 3d and first person, and never really got into modern games till I tried Minecraft. It's kind of like like the old Zelda but a totally random, free style game.


My niece was obsessed with that game. I've watched her play it several time but never really understood the point. It looked to me like she was just roaming around exploring.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My niece was obsessed with that game. I've watched her play it several time but never really understood the point. It looked to me like she was just roaming around exploring.


That's what makes it so cool, there is no point. You just have to survive as best you can and do what you want.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's what makes it so cool, there is no point. You just have to survive as best you can and do what you want.


That seems to strike a chord with painters....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does Dave know his thread has been hijacked?:jester:


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice Thread. A lot of good info here. One question--- wouldn't the scope of work here be considered Lead Abatement, requiring a Lead Abatement license beyond RRP certification? If this isn't lead abatement, what is?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Hanger in VT said:


> Nice Thread. A lot of good info here. One question--- wouldn't the scope of work here be considered Lead Abatement, requiring a Lead Abatement license beyond RRP certification? If this isn't lead abatement, what is?


My understanding is it all boils down to the "intent". If the intent is to remove the bad failing paint, RRP applies. If the "intent" is to abate, then you need the lead abatement certification. It's been awhile for me now since I took the class, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hanger in VT said:


> Nice Thread. A lot of good info here. One question--- wouldn't the scope of work here be considered Lead Abatement, requiring a Lead Abatement license beyond RRP certification? If this isn't lead abatement, what is?


Short answer, CD is removing failed paint as part of a painting project. Some of it is LBP, so it falls under RRP. If they'd contracted to reduce the lead hazard, that would be abatement. 

Long answer: http://www2.epa.gov/lead/lead-abatement-vs-lead-rrp

EDIT: Schmidt is clearly a faster typer....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> Short answer, CD is removing failed paint as part of a painting project. Some of it is LBP, so it falls under RRP. If they'd contracted to reduce the lead hazard, that would be abatement.
> 
> Long answer: http://www2.epa.gov/lead/lead-abatement-vs-lead-rrp
> 
> EDIT: Schmidt is clearly a faster typer....


Thanks Gough. But you had the link, so you win.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Gough. But you had the link, so you win.


We're both artists; we don't compete, we contribute.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> We're both artists; we don't compete, we contribute.


Ok. Then *I* win.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can someone go ahead and activate the BS warning siren.......getting a little deep over here. :jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Can someone go ahead and activate the BS warning siren.......getting a little deep over here. :jester:


That's BullSchmidt.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> That's BullSchmidt.


Oh Gough, the list of names I wanted to give my kids if I'd only had a boy. Bull was at the top of the list. :yes: Unfortunately my wife didn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh Gough, the list of names I wanted to give my kids if I'd only had a boy. Bull was at the top of the list. :yes: Unfortunately my wife didn't have a sense of humor.


Lol. I can see how the possibilities would be endless.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. I can see how the possibilities would be endless.


My last name has always brought out the_ "creative"_ side in people.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Does Dave know his thread has been hijacked?:jester:


I did contribute to it :whistling2: I will attempt to steal it back this afternoon. :thumbup:

Finish paint going on the back today. I can't wait. Finally no  rain.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Are you finished stripping?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

squid said:


> Are you finished stripping?


Yes. We had to skip over those details on the trim. Every thing is falling apart so those got a light scrape and lots of glue and caulking. They are to much $$$$ to replace so the HO said not to worry about not stripping them.

The only parts we didn't remove all the paint was some newer siding, it was latex and in good shape.

The carpenter is on a 3 day work week. We will be caught up to him by tomorrow again.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is the back: Siding both colors 2 coats. Upper trim 2 coats. Upper trim details 1 coat. Addition deck side 2 coated. Back not yet (saving that for the new guy). 
Shed (not pictured) siding 2 coated.










Side: Upper siding 2 coated. Upper trim 2 coated. Details 1 coat. Window has issues I guess and is coming back out. The panel just below the window is also coming out. So a hold up there now.










Details: All details are 1st coated. We couldn't do much with these in the way of stripping them, they were just about falling apart just looking at them. So those got light scrape, glue and caulking. They would cost the HO to much money to replace right now (because were taking all of it :thumbup


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Sharp!
Whaddaya call those offset shakes?
They look like keystones in a stone arch bridge.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good update, Dave. One of these days I've gotta travel up to that part of the country. I've never seen detail on cornice like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Sharp!
> Whaddaya call those offset shakes?
> They look like keystones in a stone arch bridge.


offset shakes lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Good update, Dave. One of these days I've gotta travel up to that part of the country. I've never seen detail on cornice like that.


Unfortunately so many HO's blend it into the trim colors.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Dave, this architecture junkie thanks you for the great pics! You,Carly and the crew are doing a great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Aye, it warms my heart laddy. Keep up the good work!



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Doing my anti rain dance this morning. We need a few more days to button this up.

Hour wise on track day wise not even close.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Doing my anti rain dance this morning. We need a few more days to button this up.
> 
> Hour wise on track day wise not even close.


There's always tomorrow and the next day.....:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> There's always tomorrow and the next day.....:whistling2:


Not of enough of those days lol.

Today started out good, we had a couple jobs to estimate and 2 sides to paint so we split the crew up.

So far so good, every one got along and did what we wanted. This crew is so much different than last years crew. We can leave them alone and they still get the work done. What a great concept. Employees working the bosses kicking back getting more work. I can get used to this lol. (no not really I need to work)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ladders dropped off at the next job we start next week, again split crew and complete stripping of paint. This one I know will go smoother than this current resto.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You started this job on the 7th. Are the homeowners getting tired of workers around yet? Weather delays and carpenters seem like they are the time killers on this job.
Hope you can profit in the end. House looks nice btw


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love that we do all of our own carpentry in house. No way I would want to be at the mercy of another contractor.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> You started this job on the 7th. Are the homeowners getting tired of workers around yet? Weather delays and carpenters seem like they are the time killers on this job.
> Hope you can profit in the end. House looks nice btw


The HO's thought it would take us 8 weeks so they are ready for us. This weather has made for short days/missed days. Day wise I'm already 7-10 days over. Hour wise a little lower than estimated so far.

This carpenter is freaking slow. He works 3 day work weeks. We are going to leave 2 people there Carly and some one and the rest of us are starting the next strip job. I am borrowing a paint shaver so this time 2 shavers going. I'm also picking up a RO150 E, this is the older version pretty cheap. I tried it out works fine.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I love that we do all of our own carpentry in house. No way I would want to be at the mercy of another contractor.


We now have 2 guys who can do carpentry unfortunately this guy was booked for the repairs before she got any bids.

I just finished typing up our first 2 bids that involve carpentry. Lots of rotted trim.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

On my way this morning to tackle trim. Also might be a detail color change.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Should be a good day for it.
I bet a color change on the detail seems like tit work after all that grinding. hew:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Should be a good day for it.
> I bet a color change on the detail seems like tit work after all that grinding. hew:


Now that finish paint is going on it feels so good to be painting and not grinding. I am ready for the next 2.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Now that finish paint is going on it feels so good to be painting and not grinding. I am ready for the next 2.


You know as well as I, that the joy of holding a brush and applying the finish coat is fleeting this time of year. Especially when working on prep hogs. Enjoy the day!:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Kitchen addition and shed completed.










Back of house completed (Top left trim is rotted and getting replaced).










Right side complete. There was a couple color chnges on the details.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That house looks beautiful! You do good work Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous, Dave.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Wow. Nice work that house looks great. What color is the body and shed door? I want to do my moms place with the same color scheme. Hard to find a good color combo when her favorite color is purple. Once again nice job and your prep work is top notch.:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This is really shaping up to be a gorgeous house. I am sure everyone involved is glad to see it come along and reach the final stages!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Boco said:


> Wow. Nice work that house looks great. What color is the body and shed door? I want to do my moms place with the same color scheme. Hard to find a good color combo when her favorite color is purple. Once again nice job and your prep work is top notch.:thumbsup:


Shed body:Coventry gray. HC-169

Shed door: Cabernet. 2116-30


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wje said:


> This is really shaping up to be a gorgeous house. I am sure everyone involved is glad to see it come along and reach the final stages!


We are. A few more days with 1 guy and it's a wrap. The rest of the crew is going to start the next paint stripping job.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good man..... Nice job


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks great !


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rain this morning. It cleared up and we went in for 3 hours.

This will be done one day next week. I'm hoping by mid week but by Friday will be fine.

Some small detail color changes again. Figures they are the ones up high.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Weather permitting we will be done tomorrow. A few color changes on the details again. Starting an easier job Monday, just a good old fashion scrape and repaint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Well rain yesterday morning put a slight delay in start time and chnging the detail colors ate up a little time. Minor touch ups and a dormer left to finish. Rain today killed us for finishing it up before the weekend. Monday it will be 100% complete.

And yes we have gone over our original estimated time frame but have color changes and weather killed us.

I wish we started this one next month instead of the first of the season.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

House looks awesome! We are doing the exact same project right now on a house in our historical district. We are also using paint shaver pro. Guys earlier were asking about cost. We paid 599 us dollars for ours. I second that it can truly eat up 10 ft in 10 seconds. It takes some mastering but is worth it. My business partner got so good with it he didnt even leave swirls. We also are back sanding with 40 then 80, was happy to hear others were using the same grit for follow up. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> House looks awesome! We are doing the exact same project right now on a house in our historical district. We are also using paint shaver pro. Guys earlier were asking about cost. We paid 599 us dollars for ours. I second that it can truly eat up 10 ft in 10 seconds. It takes some mastering but is worth it. My business partner got so good with it he didnt even leave swirls. We also are back sanding with 40 then 80, was happy to hear others were using the same grit for follow up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


Thank you. If you don't back sand after the shaver it leaves fuzzy fibers on the siding, We even had to do some fine tuning with power sanders after the primer was on.

I'm getting use to the shaver, it was my first time really using it on a house, by the end I had the swirls gone. The problem with these old homes is most of the siding is cupped or warped just enough the shaver wont do good.

We really enjoyed this project, figured out our system and our crews strengths and weakness. The next house we are stripping is just as old but no wheres as detailed as this one.

We got our shaver as a tip from a customer. I wish he bought us our Festools as well but we had to suck it up and spend the coin.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

So hours wise how long did it take? Must've been touch to figure with a new crew and equipment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> So hours wise how long did it take? Must've been touch to figure with a new crew and equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I have to add up the hours. There were color changes along the way which added time.

2 of our guys worked with us last summer so I knew their production rates. The other 2 (1 green,1 experienced) I was not sure about.

As for the new toys we had stripped a garage last summer and knew the speed of the shaver and back sanding, so I had an idea.

When we bid on it we figured a crew of 6, we ended up with a crew of 5 after 2 weeks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> So hours wise how long did it take? Must've been touch to figure with a new crew and equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


With the color changes we are at 300 hrs.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> With the color changes we are at 300 hrs.


Not too shabby.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I do have 4 hrs left of touch ups and a dormer and it's a wrap.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> With the color changes we are at 300 hrs.



Really? That's all it took? I need to start working faster.. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

All done. Gutters were getting hung when we left. I will take pictures tomorrow morning to post here. Now time to split the crew and tackle 2 houses at same time. Nice easy repaints no scraping, sanding or caulking.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> With the color changes we are at 300 hrs.


If that in includes travel, setup, cleanup , prep, prime and paint that's rockin good crew..


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> If that in includes travel, setup, cleanup , prep, prime and paint that's rockin good crew..



I just quoted a big house like that with prep but not strip for 369 hrs 

I feel slow now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> If that in includes travel, setup, cleanup , prep, prime and paint that's rockin good crew..


I thought we should have been a little faster. I feel good now that you guys are saying we went pretty fast.

That was with 2 part timers and 1 full timer, one who quit after the second week.

This years crew comes in and gets right to work, keep their heads against the walls and goes. These guys have been great.

Carly and I already decided to either take the crew out to lunch/diner or have a cookout at my place. They deserve it after this job.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just quoted a big house like that with prep but not strip for 369 hrs
> 
> I feel slow now lol
> 
> ...


We did just invest just over 3k in new tools for this job. No way could we have done it in the hours we did without them. We do have 2 more strip jobs lined up, one lead one latex (failing bad).


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I thought we should have been a little faster. I feel good now that you guys are saying we went pretty fast.
> 
> That was with 2 part timers and 1 full timer, one who quit after the second week.
> 
> ...


Everybody's different, but they might appreciate a nice bonus in addition to a lunch out. To me it seems easier for them to associate their good effort with unexpected extra money rather than some A.B.T.s and ribs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I do have 4 hrs left of touch ups and a dormer and it's a wrap.


That dormer was a huge challenge, very steep roof, I had my roof hook on a 14' section of ladder and was still 6' short of the drip edge. I broke out the ropes and body harness and did some repelling down the roof. I did have a blast doing it this way. an hour to set up, 15 mins to paint siding and trim.
The Ho was funny she kept saying don't bother with that, it looks so hard to paint we don't care. I said we have come this far and it would bug me not to complete it. She then said I will have my phone on me just incase I have to call 911. I said if I fall just throw me in the river, 911 wouldn't be able to help me.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Everybody's different, but they might appreciate a nice bonus in addition to a lunch out. To me it seems easier for them to associate their good effort with unexpected extra money rather than some A.B.T.s and ribs.


We did discuss this as well. I'm going over all the numbers tonight and we will figure out how much to toss these guys.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We did discuss this as well. I'm going over all the numbers tonight and we will figure out how much to *toss *these guys.


Remember how hard they worked for it and communicate this clearly to them.

i.e.

I want you to know Carly & I appreciate your hard work on this last project.
You got right to work each day and stuck with it.
Because of your contribution to the team, we finished ahead of schedule and I'd like to share some of the profit with you.
Lunch is on us.:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

After a long talk with Carly last night we decided to spoil the crew with a nice lunch off the dollar menu :jester:.

We are going to talk today and see what we will do. A bonus and lunch.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> After a long talk with Carly last night we decided to spoil the crew with a nice lunch off the dollar menu :jester:.
> 
> We are going to talk today and see what we will do. A bonus and lunch.


They deserve it and you'll both feel good doing it.:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

They certainly do deserve a bonus. They busted arse and no one complained at all. Funny part is the guy who had no legs to stand on is still with us. Had a talk with him and he has been fine since. Still very green but willing to learn and give it 100%.

The only guy to complain was the one who quit on us. He has been sitting home bitching and moaning on FB about how we made him run the crew and the job without the proper tools and equipment :blink:.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Make moves or make excuses. Sounds like its good he's not with you anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> They certainly do deserve a bonus. They busted arse and no one complained at all. Funny part is the guy who had no legs to stand on is still with us. Had a talk with him and he has been fine since. Still very green but willing to learn and give it 100%.
> 
> The only guy to complain was the one who quit on us. He has been sitting home bitching and moaning on FB about how we made him run the crew and the job without the proper tools and equipment :blink:.


Be sure he gets word that he missed out on a free lunch and some Benjamins for his effort.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Be sure he gets word that he missed out on a free lunch and some Benjamins for his effort.


That's the plan. I am thinking of posting it right on his FB wall


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Finish pics here in this thread.

http://www.painttalk.com/f24/big-beauty-done-28414/


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> That's the plan. I am thinking of posting it right on his FB wall


I'm sure you can word it so that it's professional but to the point.

"Man, we just had a great lunch with the crew at Humdingers in celebration of completing our restoration of the exterior at the Revere House on the corners of Richmond & North streets (link to pics). The best part was handing out bonuses to our crew (pic of Carly handing over some Benjamins). These guys are the best! It's gonna be a great summer for all of us!"


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Or say. "Hey, just wanted to wish you well. We were talking about ya today as we finished the job a bit early. Some of the guys were trying to decide what to buy you with their bonus money. Anyway, best of luck as you move forward! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

How did you figure that it was only 300 hours? 5 people per day, 8 hours each a day only equates to less than ten days?? You guys were there on and off for over a month. Am I missing something?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> Or say. "Hey, just wanted to wish you well. We were talking about ya today as we finished the job a bit early. Some of the guys were trying to decide what to buy you with their bonus money. Anyway, best of luck as you move forward!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.
Its a moot point, but dont beat a dead horse. No upside to it, keep moving.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> How did you figure that it was only 300 hours? 5 people per day, 8 hours each a day only equates to less than ten days?? You guys were there on and off for over a month. Am I missing something?


We didn't get any 8 hour days in at all, mostly 4-5 hr days and not always a full crew. As I have said we have 2 full timers and the rest part timers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> How did you figure that it was only 300 hours? 5 people per day, 8 hours each a day only equates to less than ten days?? You guys were there on and off for over a month. Am I missing something?


Also we had almost 10-14 rain days that were complete wash outs. So yeah time wise we were at 330 total hours, day wise way over the estimated days.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We didn't get any 8 hour days in at all, mostly 4-5 hr days and not always a full crew. As I have said we have 2 full timers and the rest part timers.


Well then I would definitely throw the dogs a bone! Stickin it out when your not getting full hours is tough. Usually they spend the other half of the day calling the competition to see if they're hiring.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Well then I would definitely throw the dogs a bone! Stickin it out when your not getting full hours is tough. Usually they spend the other half of the day calling the competition to see if they're hiring.


2 of our guys have night jobs and the other is just here for the summer. I'm not worried about them bailing because of rain days. The 2 with night jobs bust their back sides all night long.

We will be tossing them a bonus Friday when we pay them.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You should get big 30x60 tarps. Then rain does not matter. You can sand all day


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Cd. What filler were you guys using for your nail holes? I know you were using an exterior oil primer. Was the filler solvent based?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> Cd. What filler were you guys using for your nail holes? I know you were using an exterior oil primer. Was the filler solvent based?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We use DAP glazing. We use this on all our exterior hole filling. no shrinkage, flush fill and can be painted right away.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We use DAP glazing. We use this on all our exterior hole filling. no shrinkage, flush fill and can be painted right away.


I have used that a lot too, does well under an oil prime.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I have used that a lot too, does well under an oil prime.


Do you do the dirt trick? Get a little dirt add it to your ball of glazing and it takes the tackiness away. Just a tiny bit of dirt works great.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Do you do the dirt trick? Get a little dirt add it to your ball of glazing and it takes the tackiness away. Just a tiny bit of dirt works great.


Yeah, or spread it out on a price of cardboard. The cardboard will absorb some of the oil.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Do you do the dirt trick? Get a little dirt add it to your ball of glazing and it takes the tackiness away. Just a tiny bit of dirt works great.


We mix it with some (more ) whiting. Some of the glaziers around here use baby powder, which I think is either talc or cornstarch.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

This right?


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I had suggested that to my business partner but we were worried about the cure times. Im encouraged to hear you have had success with this


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Gough said:


> We mix it with some (more ) whiting. Some of the glaziers around here use baby powder, which I think is either talc or cornstarch.


We use easy sand or baby powder as we always have it in trailer, van etc. when needed we also like Crawfords.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> I had suggested that to my business partner but we were worried about the cure times. Im encouraged to hear you have had success with this



Yeah, lots of guys use it. Using it as a nail hole filler is a little different than using it to glaze sash. Just fill the hole and paint it, no dry or cure time required. Its really not much different than painters putty, just a little less greasy. 

Its risky to use it with latex though, can bleed a greasy spot through the finish. With an oil prime its good to go.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> We mix it with some (more ) whiting. Some of the glaziers around here use baby powder, which I think is either talc or cornstarch.


There are still professional "glaziers" in this world? 

Not being sarcastic here, I thought the glaziers had gone the way of the old time plaster craftsmen. 

Just curious.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> There are still professional "glaziers" in this world?
> 
> Not being sarcastic here, I thought the glaziers had gone the way of the old time plaster craftsmen.
> 
> Just curious.


We do a fare share of window glazing still. Not like years. A few here and there this summer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


>


This is the stuff.

Myself I have used it then put latex right over it with no bleeding or issues. We do let it sit over night some times depending on the size of the project.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> There are still professional "glaziers" in this world?
> 
> Not being sarcastic here, I thought the glaziers had gone the way of the old time plaster craftsmen.
> 
> Just curious.


We work with a couple of glass shops in the area, both mostly staffed by "mature" tradesman. I'm not at all sure about the younger crop.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never been able to figure out why so many painters use glazing for filling nail holes. It's glazing and eventually, it bleeds through. Why even risk it? Aren't there plenty of other options?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> We work with a couple of glass shops in the area, both mostly staffed by "mature" tradesman. I'm not at all sure about the younger crop.


 

subtle :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Carl said:


> I have never been able to figure out why so many painters use glazing for filling nail holes. It's glazing and eventually, it bleeds through. Why even risk it? Aren't there plenty of other options?


There are other options but it includes letting it dry then sanding it out.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> We use easy sand or baby powder as we always have it in trailer, van etc. when needed we also like Crawfords.


 We like the Crawfords as well.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I personally am not worried about the bleeding. I have worked on many a window that has not had glazing bleeding through. I was just worried about covering over it too quickly, worried I would prevent curing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> I personally am not worried about the bleeding. I have worked on many a window that has not had glazing bleeding through. I was just worried about covering over it too quickly, worried I would prevent curing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Idk, I always though that was kinda the point of using putty/glazing as a hole filler. It doesn't really 'cure' it stays pliable for a long time under paint. 

Basically, glazing compound is putty. The specs for Dap painters and Dap glazing compound both call for it to reach a 'firm set' (when used as window glazing) which can take a week or more. 
But when used as a nail hole filler, it only needs to 'form a skin' which happens almost immediately when your puttying holes with a slightly dried ball. 

When your puttying with a ball, the outside of the ball basically is a 'skin'. If its not, you can't make a ball, hence adding starch or drying it on cardboard. 
If your filling holes by dipping a putty knife in a can of fresh putty and knifing it on, then yeah it would probably need to dry a while. 

If you want to be technically correct, use the putty instead. Glazing doesn't technically have directions for use as a nail hole filler. 

Idk if any if that makes sense, but the other thing is painters have used glazing and putty balls to fill holes for 100+ years. 

I myself have used it countless times under latex enamel without any problems, but I know that oil bleed Can happen. That, and the fact that paint products are moving away from oil bases, has caused me to stop using it except in certain situations.

Edit: part of the 'art' of using putty or glazing balls is drying the putty out some before use. Once you add whiting, or starch, or dirt, or however you remove some of the oils, the putty has already reached the 'form a skin' phase. Then you can just use it and paint it. That's probably the handiest part of using it is no dry time. You dry it sufficiently before you even start filling. Not drying it enough, makes it hard to work with, an contributes to oil bleed. Drying it too much, makes it crumbly and equally hard to work with.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Very good points. In our situation we are fortunate to be priming the exterior with oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

